# Picture frames in LR?



## kevinm (Jan 29, 2012)

Which picture frame add-ons would you recommend, if any? Thanks.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 29, 2012)

Kevin,

If you're refering to adding borders during export, LR/Mogrify 2 is probably the way to go. If you're thinking about fancy frames, I don't know of any.

Beat


----------



## kevinm (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks Beat. LR/Mogrify 2 is good but I see that one can't apply a shadow to the borders, which is something I'd like to do in LR - rather than doing it in PS.


----------

